

Obama’s plan to predict leakers unproven, isn’t likely to work - eplanit
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2013/07/09/196211/linchpin-for-obamas-plan-to-predict.html

======
malandrew
Ironically, this will just inform future leakers on how to effectively hide
their behavior.

This is not unlike what happened with Jérôme Kerviel[0], the trader from
Société Générale, who worked in compliance, learning all the ways in which the
bank spots risky trader behavior and then used those lessons to hide his risky
trades.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jérôme_Kerviel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jérôme_Kerviel)

------
jayfuerstenberg
Treating the citizens as the enemy is one thing but treating your employees
the same way is on a whole new level.

I'm actually interested to see how this plays out.

The only thing that is for sure is that the job won't get done if everybody is
scheming and plotting against one another.

------
hamburglar
My first thought is that this limits your employee pool to people who will put
up with that type of environment. I don't want to have to inform on my fellow
employees' possibly-suspicious behavior, and I don't want to live with the
possibility of being investigated because someone else reported something
benign I did that triggered some kind of behavioral flag. My personal
increased disinterest in working for an intelligence agency is not exactly
going to hurt their applicant pools, but a general attitude shift could.

